# Aging SLR, RASS, etc., +NC recommendations



## jferreir (Oct 22, 2013)

My recent haul:
- 25 Saint Luis Rey Serie A (Nov. 14)
- 10 Ramon Allones Specially Selected
- 5 Bolivar Petit Coronas
- 5 Partagas Short
- 5 Montecristo #4

Now, a few questions...

Most of these sticks appears to be about 1 year old, and the Serie A are already developing some nice plume. I have all of these cigars in a 50c humidor with 69% boveda packs (Canadian winters). What would be the ideal aging time given these conditions? I won't be opening this humidor frequently as it will be used strictly for aging.

I really enjoy well-aged CC's, I just don't have the disposable income to purchase a ton of boxes and rotate through them. As a result, I'm hoping to put some age on these cigars while smoking cheaper NCs with comparable flavour profiles. And that's where I need some help!

Based on my preference for SLR Serie A and RASS, what NCs would you recommend? I'm looking for something with a similar flavour profile, but perhaps in a shorter smoke. I love the blend of the Serie A (especially the dried fruit notes), and I like the flavour progression in the RASS. In my limited experience with NCs, I've enjoyed Arturo Fuente cigars, although they tend to be a bit mild for my tastes (858 maduro, cuban corona, come to mind).

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The common consensus on Puff is that 65% RH is preferable. Not everyone agrees with that, but anything from 60% to 70% is acceptable, as long as you keep it consistent. Personally, I think 60% is great for smoking, but a bit low for aging.

Very tough to answer NC alternatives. My favored NC's are Hondurans and Nicaraguans with Corojo, Criollo, or Ecuadorian wrappers. They aren't necessarily "Cubanesque" (regardless of manufacturers' claims), but they do suit my palate better than anything other than Cubans themselves (which are my go-to's). But, trying to be a lower cost alternative to CC's is not why I occasionally smoke them anyway. IMO, less expensive CC's blow away cheaper NC's. For suggestions see this thread - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-hits-under-5-00-a.html - (your cost in Canada may be a bit higher, though).

As for "plume" on cigars just over a year out of production, call me a skeptic. I'm betting what you have is a bit of white mold (not dangerous, and can be wiped off - but, not plume). Please post a photo. I hope I'm wrong. Hope you have miracle cigars instead.


----------



## jferreir (Oct 22, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> The common consensus on Puff is that 65% RH is preferable. Not everyone agrees with that, but anything from 60% to 70% is acceptable, as long as you keep it consistent. Personally, I think 60% is great for smoking, but a bit low for aging.
> 
> Very tough to answer NC alternatives. My favored NC's are Hondurans and Nicaraguans with Corojo, Criollo, or Ecuadorian wrappers. They aren't necessarily "Cubanesque" (regardless of manufacturers' claims), but they do suit my palate better than anything other than Cubans themselves (which are my go-to's). But, trying to be a lower cost alternative to CC's is not why I occasionally smoke them anyway. IMO, less expensive CC's blow away cheaper NC's. For suggestions see this thread - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-hits-under-5-00-a.html - (your cost in Canada may be a bit higher, though).
> 
> As for "plume" on cigars just over a year out of production, call me a skeptic. I'm betting what you have is a bit of white mold (not dangerous, and can be wiped off - but, not plume). Please post a photo. I hope I'm wrong. Hope you have miracle cigars instead.


Sorry, I didn't mean to suggest that I wanted a cuban tasting NC -- that simply doesn't exist. I'm looking for full-flavoured NCs with a bit of finesse and complexity, if that makes any sense. I have no doubt that cheaper CCs would taste better, but the cost is prohibitive in Canada. Besides, I find CCs need a bit of age to reach their potential, and I'm looking for something I can start smoking immediately.

As for storage, I know most recommend 65% RH for aging, but I haven't had any issues with 69%. I find the cigars have the perfect amount of sponginess, and it gives me some peace of mind during winter, when the ambient RH drops to 30% or so. Radiant heat in the apartment doesn't help matters, lol.

Honestly, I was surprised/concerned when I saw the white dusting as well. Upon closer inspection, however, it didn't strike me as mold. It's a light dusting, fairly uniform, and it's developing near the head. It's only visible on a handful of cigars, so it's not widespread by any means. It looks quite similar to the white dusting on my AF cuban coronas, which must be plume given how long I've had them in a separate RH controlled humidor. I'll see if I can snap a picture over the next day or two.

Thanks for the reply, btw.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, then, it sounds like you've answered your own questions.


----------



## jferreir (Oct 22, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> Well, then, it sounds like you've answered your won questions.


Not really. I don't know any NCs that would fit the description I just offered, largely because I haven't smoked many NCs. I just know that cuban tobacco is distinct, and chasing that flavour with non-cuban tobacco is a fools errand.

And I still don't know the ideal aging time for the CCs I listed above. I've never attempted to age cigars before -- I just picked out well-aged singles. What's your advice? How long should I sit on them?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

My advice? First, make sure you understand the definitions of "aging" versus "resting", at least as commonly applied here on Puff. Aging implies 5 years minimum... ofttimes 10 or more. But, you won't know without trying them along the way. Resting is more a matter of just a few months, or years, to acclimate and settle into a grove.

I would not bother trying to truly age 5ers. That's not enough of them to know when they reach their peak. Just rest 'em a while and smoke 'em up. With box quantities the typical strategy is to smoke one every year, or every six months, until you think they are at their prime. 

There's no hard-and-fast rule. And there's no guarantee they won't decline instead. But my guess on the SLR's would be 10+ years to really peak. Five should make a difference, though.


----------



## jferreir (Oct 22, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> My advice? First, make sure you understand the definitions of "aging" versus "resting", at least as commonly applied here on Puff. Aging to ideal implies 5 years minimum... ofttimes 10 or more. But, you won't know without trying them along the way. Resting is more a mater of just a few months, or years, to acclimate and settle into a grove.
> 
> I would not bother trying to truly age 5ers. That's not enough of them to know when they reach their peak. Just rest 'em a while and smoke 'em up. With box quantities the typical strategy is to smoke one every year, or every six months, until you think they are at their prime.
> 
> There's no hard-and-fast rule. And there's no guarantee they won't decline instead. But my guess on the SLR's would be 10+ years to really peak. Five should make a difference, though.


Hmm, interesting. I always thought of resting as requiring only a few months, not years. I had no idea the ideal aging time was 10+ years. I assumed most cigars would have dried out/declined by then.

This changes everything. I don't want to wait 10 years to smoke a cigar -- I might be dead. I suppose I'll have to conitue with hunting down aged singles, on the rare occasion I can actually find them :crying:

Ah well, knowing is half the battle. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I am from the camp of (not worth aging fivers). Not a hard and fast rule but a most of the time rule. I personally wouldn't try to age sticks unless you can bankroll it. That means buying in boxes a couple deep at least and planning to store them for the long term. Sounds like you are not planning to do that. The only aging I plan on experiencing is that which I do not smoke  

Aging doesn't mean the cigar will get better, it is a possibility. They might get smooth but less flavorful. I would smoke what is smoking well based on taste. 

I have limited experience here but based upon what I have tried and tasted and been told/read:

25 Saint Luis Rey Serie A (Nov. 14) - I would smoke these now and not put down for more than 5 years
- 10 Ramon Allones Specially Selected - this brand is known for smoking well young. I would smoke these up now if you like them and don't age more than a couple years.
- 5 Bolivar Petit Coronas - shorts are known for being ready to smoke younger than some of the larger formats. I would smoke now if good and not age beyond 5 years
- 5 Partagas Short - shorts are known for being ready to smoke younger than some of the larger formats. I would smoke now if good and not age beyond 3-5 years
- 5 Montecristo #4 - - shorts are known for being ready to smoke younger than some of the larger formats. I would smoke now if good and not age beyond 3-5 years

Generally speaking larger formats require a bit more resting (but not always). you might be talking the difference between being able to nub it and leaving 1.5 inches as your reward for resting several years. Some sticks are know to be good agers and have good "legs" to do so. Again a lot of this is subjective.

Hope that helps


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've had cigars after about 3 years of sitting improve greatly. (Muwat)I've also had smokes decline after year (punishers lost a little burning sensation). I've only been keeping notes for about 4 years, so I have no point of reference for the ones that have been sitting longer. Most of the ones that have been in longer were crap when I bought em and guessing crap now.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

My personal perspective (what else can I give?) is cigars are like wine. There are some bottles that will age well, very well, and become something almost indescribable with proper aging. This is a very small minority. Many wines will benefit from a bit of age (and oxygen) but will never be mind-blowing.

I've had the good fortune to try a few very old (relative term) cigars. A friend who has smoked more Cuban cigars than I will ever lay eyes on had the chance to purchase decades old Havanas that had been kept in perfect conditions. When I asked him what they tasted like he said "like an old cigar." Uh huh.

The mystique of an "old" cigar is romantic and storied, and like most romance stories, most properly filed in the fiction section. For every bottle of decades old wine that will change your life, there are 1,000 bottles of beaujolais nouveau that will add a lot to your meal.

- MG


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Until you have hundreds, or perhaps thousands of Havanas, my suggestion is to simply smoke them. 

Worry about aging much further down the line, until then just enjoy your smokes!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Buy more than you smoke and over a couple yrs, things just work out


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Resting and aging is a common conversation that always comes up. Most hobbyists deal in the resting camp because most don't understand what aging entails. As has already been attested to are those hobbyists who have an extensive collection of cigars as I have over 3000 of them...probably 20 boxes and the rest are in bundles and 5 paks. Some boxes are 10 years old while others are between 5 and 15. I keep them respectively between 62% and 65%....because I've taken the time to know what I like and invested the time which is what "aging cigars" is all about....a commitment to the process. It's not just something you throw into a box and 5 years later you return and take a cigar out and smoke it. ..there is a reason why some are called Aficionados. ..they dedicate time and effort to their hobby and that's the real story behind aging...anything else is resting.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Until you have hundreds, or perhaps thousands of Havanas, my suggestion is to simply smoke them.
> 
> Worry about aging much further down the line, until then just enjoy your smokes!


I've taken this formula to heart...My current untouched CC stock is around 500 sticks and I won't touch any until 5 years past the box date. I already have a few boxes approaching that date.

I've also smoked through a few boxes of fresh stock, stuff that has been smoking well young and have not been disappointed....as long as I let them dry out quite a bit from when they are shipped.


----------

